# Lucretia's Knives



## Lucretia

You guys have officially been a VERY VERY BAD influence on me. 

Here are my knives before (there are also a couple of Henkels and a Wusthof Santoku, but you know what they look like):







And here is (a start on) after:






It's been worth every penny--life in the kitchen is much better these days. Besides, they're pretty.:biggrin:

(ZK utility, Epicurian RyuSen santoku, paring, utility, and a gorgeous damascus slicer from Mr. Burke.)


----------



## sachem allison

very nice, lucretia!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Love that Bill Burke custom, Lucretia! How about some close up pics?

Rick


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

It would appear you have made a few minor upgrades to your collection...!

Love the handle Bill put on that knife.

Which blade sees the most action?

Thanks for sharing Lucretia.


----------



## Andrew H

From prison shank to Bill Burke. Not too shabby!


----------



## tk59

Nice! Did you ever solve your reactivity issues?


----------



## Lucretia

Yep--just posted about it. Chicken for dinner tonite and no stink!


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Nice knives! Welcome to the sickness!


----------



## Lucretia

Andrew H said:


> From prison shank to Bill Burke. Not too shabby!



That "prison shank" was the first knife I ever bought. (It's a REALLY OLD Hickory.) Poor old thing has really been abused over the years. 

Having a hard time getting good photos of the Burke (it's a filet knife, don't know why I typed slicer) that do it justice, but here's a closeup:






As far as which sees the most action, the 2 utilities and the santoku get used a lot. The Burke is new. I might have to start buying whole salmon to use it more. Paring knife doesn't get used much at all, but gotta have one.


----------



## Lucretia

Went shopping this weekend. 






I know, I know--a Boardsmith board is on the list!


----------



## oivind_dahle

Love your taste in knives


----------



## Lucretia

oivind_dahle said:


> Love your taste in knives


 
Based on the photos I've seen of yours, that means a lot! You've got some real stunners.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Lucretia said:


> Went shopping this weekend.



Did you drive to Panaca?


----------



## kalaeb

Lucretia said:


> Went shopping this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know--a Boardsmith board is on the list![/QUOTE
> 
> Score! You can't go wrong with that one.


----------



## oivind_dahle

DT is one of my favs, so is BB
When will we have a review of your BB?


----------



## Lucretia

Haven't really used the BB enough to write a review, but so far we _really_ like it--once it started to patina and the smell went away. Hoping to go by my favorite fish store soon and grab a salmon to thoroughly test it out. It really wants to cut things--wiping oil off the blade with a paper towel is downright dangerous. Since it's a little more special purpose it might not get used as much as some of the other knives, but it's been a real pleasure so far. Seems to be one of those rare items that combines beauty with function.

Didn't go to Panaca--EE is about an hour north so went and checked out a few knives this weekend. An evil, evil place that creates a vacuum around your wallet. There were several DT knives to look at, including a san mai PM and a couple of damacus knives, but this one just felt the best. (There was a 150 petty that almost went home with us, too. Fantastic little knife. Still thinking about that one.)


----------



## oivind_dahle

Nice.

What is the BB made of?
Hows the handle and balance?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Lucretia said:


> Haven't really used the BB enough to write a review, but so far we _really_ like it--once it started to patina and the smell went away. Hoping to go by my favorite fish store soon and grab a salmon to thoroughly test it out. It really wants to cut things--wiping oil off the blade with a paper towel is downright dangerous. Since it's a little more special purpose it might not get used as much as some of the other knives, but it's been a real pleasure so far. Seems to be one of those rare items that combines beauty with function.
> 
> Didn't go to Panaca--EE is about an hour north so went and checked out a few knives this weekend. An evil, evil place that creates a vacuum around your wallet. There were several DT knives to look at, including a san mai PM and a couple of damacus knives, but this one just felt the best. (There was a 150 petty that almost went home with us, too. Fantastic little knife. Still thinking about that one.)



I'd have a much bigger collection if I lived that close to EE. I don't know if that's a good thing or not.

That Herringbone Damascus and Black Ash Burl is irresistible.

Rick


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

It is against my policy to acquire damascus blades, but if it weren't, Devin's herringbone pattern would be at the top of my list followed closely by his feather pattern.

Nice new addition Lucretia!


----------



## Lucretia

The BB is 1084 and 15n20, with a Tasmanian blackwood handle. It's incredibly light--kind of like when you get a plastic beer mug when you're expecting glass. Handle is VERY comfortable, and the balance seems to be right about where the bolster starts to neck down towards the blade. Hold it in a pinch grip and it's almost like there's no weight to it at all. Very easy on the wrists.


----------



## Lucretia

Happy birthday part 1...


----------



## tk59

Nice little knife you got there! What pattern is the damascus?


----------



## kalaeb

Nice!


----------



## 99Limited

Wow, I'm jealous. How long have you been waiting for that beauty?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Can't wait to see part two ...

What wood did Michael use for the handle? Is that his damascus, or David Lisch's?


----------



## Crothcipt

All around I love it. The handle can't be beat. The damascus matches the handle great. The end cap catches the eye, how can it go wrong.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Ummmm words fail me. Beautiful.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

What a beautiful little knife.

Happy birthday to you!


----------



## markenki

Very nice! Happy Birthday!


----------



## SpikeC

Happy BD, and I'm so happy that you are are a participant here!


----------



## Burl Source

Very cool little knife.
Time to start on another batch of strawberries.


----------



## Lucretia

Actually, I got in Mr. Rader's queue as a birthday present a while back. It took about 7 months before my name popped up on the list. Not bad at all, IMO. It's got a lovely little Burl Source redwood burl handle with some Lisch damscus. The workmanship is freaking _amazing_. I'd heard Michael made the most comfortable western handle out there, and I believe it. Everything about this knife is comfortable. I am loving the way the choil is curved--no pointy bits digging into you when you're peeling garlic (no more strawberries yet, Mark!) and it makes for easy sharpening--no dinking the bolster on the edge of the stone. The main knife (a chef's knife) is still in work, but I live right down the road from Michael's mom, so he dropped this one off at my house Sunday afternoon. How's THAT for amazing service? It was really nice to meet Michael--he is everything that is gracious.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Lucretia said:


> ...The main knife (a chef's knife) is still in work...



Details please.


----------



## Customfan

Awesome.... What a makeover!

Thanks for sharing! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Lucretia

Happy birthday part 2...got a dirty picture in the email today. Should have it by no later than next week sometime.



​


----------



## Andrew H

Drool.... That redwood (I think it's redwood) handle is great.


----------



## wenus2

Beautiful knife. That handle just begs to be grabbed, doesn't it?
Perhaps the thing I like best is that in one glance you can tell what its made out of and who crafted it.
So distinctive.
Congratulations!


----------



## Customfan

That is sooo nice! Congratulations! Michaels work is superb! :doublethumbsup:

Such a good idea for a bday present....


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Beautiful work! Congratulations!


----------



## Namaxy

Very Very Nice!!


----------



## DeepCSweede

My lady, your collection is becoming as enviable as Oivinds. Congrats, I am a huge fan of Rader's work and it doesn't look like he fell short on either of those two for you.


----------



## Burl Source

All right young lady.
You have had plenty of time to play with your new toy.
We want to see photos!
[video=youtube_share;_7VgDSNxlGU]http://youtu.be/_7VgDSNxlGU[/video]


----------



## Lucretia

As the one true Batman (Adam West) said "Confound it! The batteries are dead!"

Gotta recharge the camera.


----------



## Lucretia

Ok, the pictures don't do them justice, but here's what I got this year for having one of those birthdays ending in a "0".







​
You've already seen the little one. The chef is San Mai with Cru-Forge-V core and welded damascus bolsters.


----------



## Burl Source

Hey Lucretia;
Nice pair of........knives.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

The dynamic duo...

Lovely new addition, Lucretia.


----------



## Lucretia

Burl Source said:


> Hey Lucretia;
> Nice pair of........knives.



Art imitates life.


----------



## cookinstuff

Your bolsters are welded? They look natural to me if I may be so bold.....


----------



## Lucretia

Integral on the paring, welded on the chef.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

cookinstuff said:


> Your bolsters are welded? They look natural to me if I may be so bold.....



Michael's skills are such that the forge welded bolster looks integral. Check out the damascus parer he made for me ...

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...a-Tiger-s-Knives?p=80151&viewfull=1#post80151


----------



## Lucretia

If you get tired of that little parer, let me know!


----------



## Justin0505

COOL! Those turned out really well. I'm glad that you decided to go san-mai w/ the cf-v core (because I'm interested to hear how it performs). SO, HOW IS IT?!


----------



## Lucretia

Was treating my handles to some of Dave's magic potion today, and took some (bad) family pictures while the knives were out. Hope they aren't too girly for you.


----------



## sachem allison

the
family has grown


----------



## Lucretia

Yeah, it's gotten a little big. I'm thinking about putting a few up on B/S/T, so I wanted a picture of the whole family before anyone "moves out".


----------



## cord_steele

I found myself staring at the handles and kind of ignoring the blades.


----------



## EdipisReks

is that a Randall I see? Love mine, which was bought from Bo by my dad, in the 60s.


----------



## stereo.pete

Lucretia, you have a well thought out and very classy collection, well played!


----------



## tripleq

Great collection!!


----------



## Mrmnms

Seriously good taste.


----------



## turbochef422

I love them all. Great collection.


----------



## Anton

Excellent selection!

Nice tanakas
Super nice Shigs 
What's that handle on the Carter? Any close ups?


----------



## Sambal

Great handles! Not just ergonomic but beyootiful as well!


----------



## Lucretia

The Carter is a Martell rehandle with Burl Source sycamore--pictures here.


----------



## Anton

That's some amazing re-handle work by Mr Martell, and great selection of woods; very classy.


----------



## Sambal

Wow Lucretia, the sycamore looks amazing. Makes me covetous! Ha Ha! And very admiring of Dave M's work.


----------



## wenus2

sachem allison said:


> the
> family has grown



I was thinking the same thing.
It's a nice collection, no doubt, that boning knife still stands out though (to me at least). Quite a piece to be proud of.

We try to claim we love them equally, but it isn't true. 
Which one would we have to pry from your cold dead hands?


----------



## SpikeC

That last pic is especially girly.


----------



## Lucretia

Good eye, Edipis. It's a Randall. I'm pretty sure my dad dealt with Bo (in the late '70's). I have the catalog from the year he got it--he laid a grid over the style he wanted and scaled it down on graph paper since they didn't make the length he wanted in the style he wanted. The 30+ year old price list is pretty entertaining. 

Hard to say right now which would be the one to pry from my cold dead fingers. Changes with my mood.

Spike, you is a silly boy!:crazy:


----------



## ptolemy

Beautiful family 

I really like the shape of the 2nd slicer in the 3rd pic


----------



## Lefty

Wow. Colour me envious. Beautiful knives!


----------



## Erilyn75

Beautiful collection! Very drool worthy :drool:


----------

